# Happy Sakura Sunday!



## Justin (Apr 7, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I can share that there will be medium sized re-stocks of the Spring Sakura on...
> *
> ...




Did you know that it's a very special holiday today? Neither did I but Laudine informed me this morning that she has officially declared April 7th, 2019 as the very first Sakura Sunday!




To celebrate this exciting Sakura Sunday holiday, *a brand new Spring Sakura collectible is now available in The Bell Tree's Shop*! Isn't it beautiful? You can grab it for 149 Bells and it will be available to purchase for the rest of the month.

While Spring Sakura stock is limited right now, we plan to re-stock it frequently and expect everyone to have a chance to get their hands on one soon! Keep your eye on the Shop! In fact the item is set to _Unique (one per user)_ to begin with, but this restriction will be removed soon on _Wednesday, April 10th_.

We think this new collectible has a particularly fitting background too...


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 7, 2019)

Cute !! This was a lovely surprise, thank you. 

Now it is raining them??? Ahhh


----------



## Heyden (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow that’s pretty. Too bad I’m broke.

jk thank you glow I’m such a scab


----------



## Peg (Apr 7, 2019)

So winsome--thank you!


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2019)

It's perfect.  Thanks, staff.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 7, 2019)

so cute! thanks!!! happy sakura sunday


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you so much for this, the collectible looks awesome!  This made my night better.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2019)

This collectible is very lovely and I think it is awesome that this is being made as a small event!  I also love the fact that this is a member suggestion and it is now reality!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

I was surprised haha. this is a really cute collectible, thank you so much


oh, and happy sakura sunday everyone


----------



## Milleram (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh, this collectible is super pretty! I need to quickly earn some TBT so I can get one before the end of the month.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh man I remember seeing someone post about wanting a sakura collectible and seeing that turn into a reality is really nice <3 it's so cute!!! Happy sakura sunday!!!! ^^


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 7, 2019)

Aww this is super cute and a nice surprise! It's raining sakura's too ^^
Thanks staff for making our suggestions come true!


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 7, 2019)

So pretty xD


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 7, 2019)

Ohhh! It's so pretty! I'm totally getting some as soon as it restocks!


----------



## piske (Apr 7, 2019)

Aww, how pretty! Now to earn some bells so that I can buy one! ;o;


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2019)

Quite honestly, I think Nougat should get one of these for free since it was her idea afterall! 



Nougat said:


> With the current Pocket Camp event being so cute, and Sakura season almost upon us, it’s be so cool to have a Sakura collectible.. Similar to the Kaleidoclover, but the Sakurapop that is in the event now! Or even collectibles with the blooming trees from ACNL, or the falling petals against a blue sky background.. <3


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

OMG MY WISH CAME TRUE!!!!

Sold out now unfortunately, hope to catch a restock soon!

Thank you staff for looking at our collectable suggestions, and making it affordable and accessible for everyone! I bet this will make a lot of us really happy, I know it put a big smile on my face when I logged in & saw this!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh wow, did someone kill me because I think I died and went to heaven.  Can't wait to get my hands on one! <3


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

Freyen said:


> Aww, how pretty! Now to earn some bells so that I can buy one! ;o;





amye.miller said:


> Oh, this collectible is super pretty! I need to quickly earn some TBT so I can get one before the end of the month.



Let me know if by then you're still short on TBT, so I can help you if needed  Everyone deserves one of these pretties!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2019)

Gonna need at least 6 of those man. Also how frequent are these restocks... ngl gonna sit and f5 all day


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

These are so beautiful so I'd definitely like to have one eventually! I also like the cherry blossoms falling down, they're adorable.  I wish I had more bells though, and now it seems like the collectibles are already out of stock too.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> These are so beautiful so I'd definitely like to have one eventually! I also like the cherry blossoms falling down, they're adorable.  I wish I had more bells though, and now it seems like the collectibles are already out of stock too.



You should be able to get one soon, there'll be frequent restocks  Also it should be available all month so you'll have no problem getting that extra TBT by then! If you're still short by then though, drop me a PM as everyone needs one of these cuties in their lineup


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 7, 2019)

uh??? if you think im going to hoard these flowers then???
you are absolutely right. they are so cute. kjsfdfsk


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

Nougat said:


> You should be able to get one soon, there'll be frequent restocks  Also it should be available all month so you'll have no problem getting that extra TBT by then! If you're still short by then though, drop me a PM as everyone needs one of these cuties in their lineup


Maybe I will! That's also true, I'm not too many bells away from the price in the first place so there is hope.  It's really kind of you to offer, thank you - I feel like I'll still collect the bells by myself, though the thought is still sweet and I appreciate it!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 7, 2019)

This is so nice imma buy one

Happy Sakura Sunday!!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 7, 2019)

If anyone wants me to hold an extra one of these for em I can, they don't exactly fit my lineup :3 (c'mon, no Sakura mushroom!? this is madness)


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)

Cute collectible! Happy Sakura day everyone!


----------



## slatka (Apr 7, 2019)

that's such a cute collectable, can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## r a t (Apr 7, 2019)

This collectible is so lovely! I hope everyone has a happy sakura sunday, nows the time to wip out those pink lineups &#55356;&#57144;&#55357;&#56477;&#55356;&#57144;&#55357;&#56469;&#55356;&#57144;&#55357;&#56470;&#55356;&#57144;


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

rip rose's emojis : pensive:

also hoping for more sakuras for every1!!


----------



## r a t (Apr 7, 2019)

princepoke said:


> rip rose's emojis : pensive:
> 
> also hoping for more sakuras for every1!!



it was filled with sakuras and pink hearts!! i’m too embarrassed to edit the post just use your imaginations everybody


----------



## mogyay (Apr 7, 2019)

THESE ARE SO CUTE, it cheered my slightly sad morning right up, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

offering from me


----------



## mogyay (Apr 7, 2019)

princepoke said:


> offering from me



*looks at justins' signature*
*looks at poke's drawing*
mog has left the chat


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

Don't mind me flexing my exclusive Spring Sakura that I got in the first batch


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

mogyay said:


> *looks at justins' signature*
> *looks at poke's drawing*
> mog has left the chat



NO... dont leave dfjkdfjsfd
justins sig rn is his plug for my time at portia anyways


----------



## mogyay (Apr 7, 2019)

princepoke said:


> NO... dont leave dfjkdfjsfd
> justins sig rn is his plug for my time at portia anyways



omg i can't believe i'm finding out this way how embarrassing, gl guys i'm leaving the forum


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

mogyay said:


> omg i can't believe i'm finding out this way how embarrassing, gl guys i'm leaving the forum



rest in peace mog : pensive:
u will b missed
its ok ill make u a drawing too


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 7, 2019)

Why do you always do this while I'm sleeping? I only got 3 hours of sleep last night and they're gone already, lol


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

mogyay said:


> omg i can't believe i'm finding out this way how embarrassing, gl guys i'm leaving the forum


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)

Yay, nabbed one! Maybe one more Wednesday.. Good luck everyone


----------



## mogyay (Apr 7, 2019)

princepoke said:


>



i love u and i'm staying forever, i'm making someone resize it and make it transparent as we speak so i can use it :' )


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

mogyay said:


> i love u and i'm staying forever, i'm making someone resize it and make it transparent as we speak so i can use it :' )



oh!! i can uhh export a transparent version for u if u want??
its actually pretty small in reality
(tho u might have 2 crop it)

check ur discord shortly!!


edit: also, by justin's demand:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

princepoke said:


> oh!! i can uhh export a transparent version for u if u want??
> its actually pretty small in reality
> (tho u might have 2 crop it)
> 
> ...



Did you know I have a folder of screenshots from Justin bullying Mog?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

What a lovely surprise thank you guys! I hope I get to nab a collectible, it's so pretty!


----------



## Valzed (Apr 7, 2019)

What a wonderful surprise! I hope to grab one when they're restocked. Thank you so much for the new collectible!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

Omg this collectable. It's soooo great! I need like, all of them. Gonna get me some major tbt soon. None inn stock now but I will def be coming back again and again and again and aga-

Also I really love the falling sakuras! And did anyone go on that hyperlink in the end of the first post? Eeeeee...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

I CLICKED ON THE LAST O IN THE POST AND ALMOST HAD A DAMN HEART ATTACK


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I CLICKED ON THE LAST O IN THE POST AND ALMOST HAD A DAMN HEART ATTACK



OH GOD, I DID NOT KNOW THAT WAS THERE


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2019)

Ofc it's sold out when I find out about it lol

What a beautiful new collectible!! Thank you so much staff for making it available to everyone!!!!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

Is anyone else wondering what Antonio is up to hiding behind the tulip topiary


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Is anyone else wondering what Antonio is up to hiding behind the tulip topiary



didn't even notice him there, woahh!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Is anyone else wondering what Antonio is up to hiding behind the tulip topiary



Lol wtf didn't even see that


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 7, 2019)

I have -26 bells though 
Rip me


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

StarryWolf said:


> I have -26 bells though
> Rip me



You still have some time though!  But if you don't get enough by the end of the month, drop me a PM so I can make sure you get one too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I CLICKED ON THE LAST O IN THE POST AND ALMOST HAD A DAMN HEART ATTACK



OMG WHY?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2019)

I better keep an eye on a restock, because I want that collectible!


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2019)

Just waiting on that sweet sweet limit restriction lift B>


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I better keep an eye on a restock, because I want that collectible!



Me too! I've never really "done an event" with restocks. Do they just happen randomly, meaning you have to refresh often to catch one by accident? Or are they announced?


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Me too! I've never really "done an event" with restocks. Do they just happen randomly, meaning you have to refresh often to catch one by accident? Or are they announced?



Randomly - there was already one at 9:20 AM ET (only 10 were restocked though!)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Me too! I've never really "done an event" with restocks. Do they just happen randomly, meaning you have to refresh often to catch one by accident? Or are they announced?


They usually announce when they do restocks, but you have to be there when it happens.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

Zane said:


> Just waiting on that sweet sweet limit restriction lift B>



Am I correct in envisioning a lineup of 6 sakuras and 6 love balls in your future


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok, I'll keep the shop open in a tab and refresh now & then! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Am I correct in envisioning a lineup of 6 sakuras and 6 love balls in your future



Oh whoa <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 7, 2019)

Nougat said:


> You still have some time though!  But if you don't get enough by the end of the month, drop me a PM so I can make sure you get one too!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah it sucks cause I used to have over 20k haha rip.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

StarryWolf said:


> Yeah it sucks cause I used to have over 20k haha rip.



It's spent way faster than it's earned  What collectible did you get that cost that much though? I'm curious!
Either way, the offer is there should you need it.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 7, 2019)

This is a truly lovely Collectible ... so pretty ... I am looking forward to the restocks


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 7, 2019)

Nougat said:


> It's spent way faster than it's earned  What collectible did you get that cost that much though? I'm curious!
> Either way, the offer is there should you need it.



I got the black feather couple years back, I sold it and brought a pokeball. Then I donated all my collectibles to someone after I quit. I don’t really care much for tbt or anything anymore. I’m probably just gonna do the Easter egg hunt then quit again.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

StarryWolf said:


> I got the black feather couple years back, I sold it and brought a pokeball. Then I donated all my collectibles to someone after I quit. I don’t really care much for tbt or anything anymore. I’m probably just gonna do the Easter egg hunt then quit again.



Well, that explains! I do hope you find some fun in the egg hunt though, and then perhaps you could stay around anyway.. with the new game coming!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2019)

I’m refreshing like crazy to see a restock from either Justin or Jeremy. I need to get that collectible.


----------



## Wallows (Apr 7, 2019)

*sighs in broke*


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 7, 2019)

How often are the restocks BTW?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

Puriin said:


> How often are the restocks BTW?



There's only been 1 restock so it's anyone's game. Just have to be on point.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 7, 2019)

Ooh, this Sakura collectible looks adorable! I'll try to nab one <3


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)

Chicha said:


> Ooh, this Sakura collectible looks adorable! I'll try to nab one <3



Good luck with the Sakura collectible.  Your lineup is fantastic


----------



## Chicha (Apr 7, 2019)

LilD said:


> Good luck with the Sakura collectible.  Your lineup is fantastic



thank you! <3


What time was the first restock?


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)

Around 3am CST I think? When Jeremy made the first announcement. I grabbed mine at 815 am CST this morning.  Thanks to the long McDonald's drive thru line and me inpatiently checking.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 7, 2019)

Chicha said:


> thank you! <3
> 
> 
> What time was the first restock?



Around 2pm BST the first restock happened


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 7, 2019)

Gonna have to get one of them, they're so cute. ~


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 7, 2019)

So, 2 PM BST was 6:00 AM for me ... *sigh* ... no wonder I missed it 
Eager for the next restock and better, kinder timing 
Well, I guess, technically the first was just a stock and the first restock has yet to happen


----------



## Elin (Apr 7, 2019)

How pretty! Hope I manage to get one sometime this month. ^^


----------



## MayorLeigh (Apr 7, 2019)

That?s the cutest thing ever... I?m extremely new so I have no clue what I?m doing, but I?m gonna try and save up some bells for one!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2019)

Can anyone tell me they had the opportunity to use the Sakurapops from Pocket Camp, just like they did with the clovers from Pocket Camp, but missed the chance to?


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2019)

oh my god i looooove it!!! it looks so cute and pretty <3
i need to grab me one and maybe a few more whenever we can  buy more than one


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 7, 2019)

Might be one of my favourite collectibles wow. Hope I manage to snatch one!!


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 7, 2019)

I love the collectable! I'm currently broke but I'll hopefully get one soon.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 7, 2019)

Ah! I need this collectible! I want to do a lineup that reminds me of my town. It won't be complete without a Sakura blossom. I hope I can catch a restock.

*waits impatiently for restock to happen*


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

*twiddles thumbs, waiting for a restock*

I would just check in every hour but they sell out so fast, and such a limited restock as well.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2019)

yaaay i got one <3


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2019)

This is SO adorable!! Hope I can get one <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww dang I had it in my cart


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 7, 2019)

Yay  I got one too!!


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 7, 2019)

yesss just got one


----------



## Chicha (Apr 7, 2019)

Sweet, I got one <3

Now I can go back to doing hw


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you for the restock, I was able to get one


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

Gotcha


----------



## Valzed (Apr 7, 2019)

I literally just had a Spring Sakura in my cart but when I hit "Confirm" I didn't get it and now it say's they're "Sold Out" again. Dang it!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

sakura, sakura

I'm guessing we won't be having any restock times notices

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> I literally just had a Spring Sakura in my cart but when I hit "Confirm" I didn't get it and now it say's they're "Sold Out" again. Dang it!



the true tbt collectibles experience


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

Too late again! But I think there were only 6 added this restock. Slim chance! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Gotcha



It looks adorable next to your Kracko feather!


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 7, 2019)

Please tell me there is gonna be another restock...


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Too late again! But I think there were only 6 added this restock. Slim chance!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All hail Kracko the sakura god


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2019)

Nooo, I missed one.


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 7, 2019)

5herry said:


> Please tell me there is gonna be another restock...



They’ll be restocked until the end of April.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

after the 10th they restock one per day until the end of april

hey, they technically wouldn't be lying about restocks


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Do I have permission to cry I missed another restock


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do I have permission to cry I missed another restock



only if we can do it together


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 7, 2019)

I can't believe I missed the restock. I even checked literally seconds before it happened, waited a minute to check again and they were already sold out. I can see this is going to be difficult.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 7, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> I can't believe I missed the restock. I even checked literally seconds before it happened, waited a minute to check again and they were already sold out. I can see this is going to be difficult.



I envision it only being difficult to grab for the first few days. It is going to be available until the end of the month - when the novelty has worn off I bet they will be more generous with restocks! My guess is it will end up being as common as the spring shamrock.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello everyone princepoke is an angel and I am forever indebted


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> I envision it only being difficult to grab for the first few days. It is going to be available until the end of the month - when the novelty has worn off I bet they will be more generous with restocks! My guess is it will end up being as common as the spring shamrock.



after the first few days, unique restrictions gets lifted though. which could cause problems if anyone tries hoarding for whatever reason


----------



## princepoke (Apr 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hello everyone princepoke is an angel and I am forever indebted



Awww no i didnt do much my friendo!!!
im glad ur likin him tho!!
i always think collectibles will get a better home w someone else than me ahahah ^;;;


----------



## Valzed (Apr 7, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> I can't believe I missed the restock. I even checked literally seconds before it happened, waited a minute to check again and they were already sold out. I can see this is going to be difficult.



I had one in my cart, clicked "confirm" - poof! They were sold out again. Let us lament together!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I had one in my cart, clicked "confirm" - poof! They were sold out again. Let us lament together!



Aaayyyyyy cart lamentation buddies!


----------



## Valzed (Apr 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Aaayyyyyy cart lamentation buddies!



You too?! I couldn't believe it when I checked my Inventory & it wasn't there. I even had the empty space set up for it. There is sits... still empty.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, tomorrow's another day with more chances to catch a re-stock! By then most of us should have gotten one already anyway, so it should be a little easier then  Good luck everyone who still needs one!


----------



## Sweetstar (Apr 7, 2019)

I hope I can get one soon


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 7, 2019)

Luckily, I was still awake and active on the forum the moment it was announced and put up in the shop.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 7, 2019)

Sakura Sunday
signals the start of Spring time
and shop restock wars​

happy Sakura Sunday to all!

i had donuts with pink strawberry frosting on them to celebrate!

(wondering if i should change my Forums username to match my discord nickname...)

thanks Laudine for the lovely cherry blossom collectible, and staff for (occasionally) stocking them!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I CLICKED ON THE LAST O IN THE POST AND ALMOST HAD A DAMN HEART ATTACK



I wasn't expecting that..


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm dead there was a restock AS SOON AS I logged off.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 7, 2019)

LOVE it!! Can't wait to (hopefully) purchase one! Almost enough tbt


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2019)

Right when I had to eat dinner, I refreshed one last time and a restock! I got one now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

I watched it stay at 5/5 for like 5 minutes before someone bought them all.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 7, 2019)

Noooo. I had it in my cart and still didn't get it in time. The pain is real.


----------



## roseflower (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh, that was a lucky catch


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmaoo god I almost missed that one cuz I stopped checking long enough to make a glass of iced tea. I kno it's gonna be sold all month but I had to torture myself for the nostalgia


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

6 restocks before

5 restocks this time

look forward to the eventual 1 restock at a time, like I predicted


----------



## roseflower (Apr 7, 2019)

Don't forget guys, everytime you refresh the shop, you're losing a brain cell  I sure lost quite a few...


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol After the restock, I sat and refreshed like 30 times before someone even bought one. Lost all my brain cells.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 7, 2019)

...are you kidding me I'm 5 minutes late to another one??


----------



## Valzed (Apr 7, 2019)

Seriously?! I hopped off to have dinner and I missed another restock.  

While this is a lovely collectible I'm beginning to wonder if it's worth the effort. I'm normally not a "pink" sort of girl so maybe I'll just skip this for now & save my energy for Easter.


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> 6 restocks before
> 
> 5 restocks this time
> 
> look forward to the eventual 1 restock at a time, like I predicted



Drip-feed, the healthiest way of collectibling.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 7, 2019)

....

I literally just left to go buy some food.

*AND THEN ANOTHER RESTOCK HAPPENS?!?*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

this is making me super nostalgic now

been ages since we had people missing restocks and being frustrated because of it


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 7, 2019)

restock the sakura collectible you cowards
this is injustice


----------



## LilD (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> restock the sakura collectible you cowards
> this is injustice



If ya tell me when the next restock is, I can try at getting you one. You'd have to pay for it of course.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

Vaati said:


> If ya tell me when the next restock is, I can try at getting you one. You'd have to pay for it of course.



some time between now and the end of april


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

All I know is that I sat and stared at it being 5/5 for a good long while. Don't personally care for the item but I might as well help someone else out.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm dying again, soon as I got off of tbt.

I can't just sit here either waiting for a restock. My luck sucks. Anyone recommend good luck charms?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Anyone recommend good luck charms?



being very rich


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

Bells aren't even my problem, I have enough for 2 almost (I think? My math sucks also) I just keep missing them. Maybe I'll have better luck as time goes one since there's the one per user limit rn.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Bells aren't even my problem, I have enough for 2 almost (I think? My math sucks also) I just keep missing them. Maybe I'll have better luck as time goes one since there's the one per user limit rn.



I mean rich enough to buy anything at scalper prices


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 7, 2019)

xD hopped off for dinner at 5:00pm cst and instantly there like *everyone left for dinner lets do a restock!* *mods applause the idea*


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 7, 2019)

Oof I?ve been checking back for restocks periodically and just now realized I?m like 20 bells short lmao smh
Love the Sakura collectible, the more pink collectibles the better!! Hopefully I can get one ;v;


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

Me, constantly refreshing the collectable page: Now! Okay... NOW! Now? Maybe now. How 'bout now?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

_YES! I got one! _


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Who wants one?


----------



## hestu (Apr 7, 2019)

Whooooo finally


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 7, 2019)

A minute late D:


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

drowningfairies said:


> A minute late D:



Wanna buy mine?


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 7, 2019)

Yesss


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

drowningfairies said:


> Yesss



Same price as in the shop, alright? For some reason, I always go in the shop at the right time...
Ill send it your way, any message?


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 7, 2019)

Okay!! And anything cute! Sending tbt your way now!
Thank you so much Vaati


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Np the extra 1 TBT is appreciated


----------



## intestines (Apr 7, 2019)

Aww I just missed it


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

Dammit I check in before I go to sleep and I missed a THIRD restock. AND soon after I logged off.

*Vaati* give me your luck you lucky bean.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Dammit I check in before I go to sleep and I missed a THIRD restock. AND soon after I logged off.
> 
> *Vaati* give me your luck you lucky bean.


Take as much as you need...


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 7, 2019)

Me, after refreshing for over 3 hrs: ok i'll just take a quick bath
Staff: *restocks while im in the bathroom*

hdakjdks


----------



## cherrysmilesonice (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh my stars how do I earn that many bells? It?s beautiful!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 7, 2019)

So, when you check the shop for the restock, do you just refresh the page? Or do you have to do something else to check for it? And when you refresh, do you have to switch from the addons section to the collectibles section manually every time, or is there some way to make it default to the collectibles? I've never done this before, so I'm not sure if I'm doing it in an efficient way. ^o^;>

I think the sakura flower is very pretty, incidentally. ^_^


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone know if it's giftable, or will be giftable later?


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Anyone know if it's giftable, or will be giftable later?



I've recently gifted one to drowningfairies


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2019)

LilD said:


> Around 3am CST I think? When Jeremy made the first announcement. I grabbed mine at 815 am CST this morning.  Thanks to the long McDonald's drive thru line and me inpatiently checking.



My name is Justin 



Paperboy012305 said:


> Can anyone tell me they had the opportunity to use the Sakurapops from Pocket Camp, just like they did with the clovers from Pocket Camp, but missed the chance to?



What does this mean?



kiwikenobi said:


> So, when you check the shop for the restock, do you just refresh the page? Or do you have to do something else to check for it? And when you refresh, do you have to switch from the addons section to the collectibles section manually every time, or is there some way to make it default to the collectibles? I've never done this before, so I'm not sure if I'm doing it in an efficient way. ^o^;>
> 
> I think the sakura flower is very pretty, incidentally. ^_^



You need to refresh and switch to Collectibles, sorry.



honeyaura said:


> Anyone know if it's giftable, or will be giftable later?



It's definitely giftable. 


Small hint: There will be a small re-stock sometime within the next hour.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

That's fine that you have to switch manually to collectibles in the shop. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Thanks!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Neechan (Apr 8, 2019)

Gosh darn it, I was cleaning the kitchen when it restocked D': I guess I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2019)

Justin said:


> Small hint: There will be a small re-stock sometime within the next hour.



THANK U ur beautiful


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 8, 2019)

Yay! Got one this time! Thank you to the staff for the cute collectible. I hope everyone else who wants one is able to get one soon.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow, I was checking every couple of minutes. Somehow they all sold out in between my checks. You guys are really on top of this!


----------



## pipty (Apr 8, 2019)

It's too pretty


----------



## Hatori (Apr 8, 2019)

This new collectible is super adorable, I love it! Awesome work on it, Laudine! I hope to be able to catch one of these restocks soon!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 8, 2019)

is there a restock coming in a few minutes?


----------



## Nougat (Apr 8, 2019)

At what times were the previous restocks? Just so I know if I need to refresh in patterns here, instead of just frantically without any logic


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 8, 2019)

Nougat said:


> At what times were the previous restocks? Just so I know if I need to refresh in patterns here, instead of just frantically without any logic



I dont think theres a pattern? If it helps, it's the times when I'm usually gone lmao
I went offline to buy lunch for a bit and another restock happened :')


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> I dont think theres a pattern? If it helps, it's the times when I'm usually gone lmao
> I went offline to buy lunch for a bit and another restock happened :')



Are you still looking? I got one here with your name on it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

so how many restocks have I missed? I see 10 more got sold since then


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

Omg I didn't think I'd make it this restock, thanks so much! Glad I got it before my busy week. It's so pretty ;;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

honeyaura's sakura says it's from vaati, and vaati's says it's from honeyaura

honeyaura sent hers from vaati back because of getting another, but that should be impossible due to unique properties

what is going on? did she find a way to cheat the system unwittingly?


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Possible she obtained one right as I gifted it


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2019)

Dear staff, could please make a restock at a time where people who live in Europe has a
chance to get one? As I have probably zero chance to get one if they are only get restock
at a time where I'm sleeping... ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Possible she obtained one right as I gifted it



honestly wish she had kept both for a bit in that case, since that'd be pretty amazing to see


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly wish she had kept both for a bit in that case, since that'd be pretty amazing to see



Didn't think of that but ya she did have two on at the same time


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

anyways, I've a small bit over an hour and a half at least to kill. so the staff should totally do a restock or two in the meantime


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly wish she had kept both for a bit in that case, since that'd be pretty amazing to see



LOL I have to admit I wanted to, but understandably Vaati wanted to gift it to someone who still needed one. I saw myself with two and idk why but I thought I'd get in trouble or something lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> LOL I have to admit I wanted to, but understandably Vaati wanted to gift it to someone who still needed one. I saw myself with two and idk why but I thought I'd get in trouble or something lol



Aw i didnt mean to pressure you. Im sorry


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Aw i didnt mean to pressure you



Oh no no don't apologize! I was happy to send it back, I understood <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> anyways, I've a small bit over an hour and a half at least to kill. so the staff should totally do a restock or two in the meantime



update: less than an hour to kill

- - - Post Merge - - -

update 2: nvm, I can't time zones


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> honeyaura's sakura says it's from vaati, and vaati's says it's from honeyaura
> 
> honeyaura sent hers from vaati back because of getting another, but that should be impossible due to unique properties
> 
> what is going on? did she find a way to cheat the system unwittingly?



Looks like Vaati sent their gift and honeyaura bought their item at _just_ the right times to hold two!



5herry said:


> Dear staff, could please make a restock at a time where people who live in Europe has a
> chance to get one? As I have probably zero chance to get one if they are only get restock
> at a time where I'm sleeping... ;-;



The biggest restocks for this item were actually the initial stock when this thread was posted in the morning for Europe, and the first restock about 5 hours after.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> I dont think theres a pattern? If it helps, it's the times when I'm usually gone lmao
> I went offline to buy lunch for a bit and another restock happened :')



Enjoy your blossom


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 8, 2019)

I quite like how this collectible looks but I don't have a good track record of catching limited stock collectibles, so I highly doubt I'll end up with one. Best of luck to everyone else trying though. 

Good job on creating it, it looks nice!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 8, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> I dont think theres a pattern? If it helps, it's the times when I'm usually gone lmao
> I went offline to buy lunch for a bit and another restock happened :')



Ahahaha, please inform me when you?re leaving then, so I can patrol the shop


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

YES


----------



## Nougat (Apr 8, 2019)

Yayyy, got one!


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 8, 2019)

Well, nevermind about my previous post about probably not being able to catch a restock. Happened to check at just the right moment and snagged one. Makes my goal of building my bells back up more difficult, but eh, worth it I think.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 8, 2019)

Can’t believe I caught a restock either! Especially since only 4 were restocked now  
Checking on mobile while commuting to work definitely pays off!


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2019)

Justin said:


> The biggest restocks for this item were actually the initial stock when this thread was posted in the morning for Europe, and the first restock about 5 hours after.


Yeah, and I missed them all it seems...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 8, 2019)

Got back home to seeing something gently *p i n k* on me.
Mmmn it's so cute and tender. Arigato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 King Dorado.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

mochi monday


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 8, 2019)

Sold out for me.
RIP
How often do they re-stock?

EDIT:
10 minutes later and I randomly refresh to see that they've been re-stocked, yay!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 8, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Yayyy, got one!



Omk the sakura blossom and the kirby egg match really really well that's such a cute lineup


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 8, 2019)

i give up ;-;


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

Puriin said:


> i give up ;-;



Yes Puriin same


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Restockz while I was asleep, and I even checked in at random times when I woke up at odd hours. Now I gotta go to work today so I have zero chance of getting one.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 8, 2019)

Ahh I keep missing the restocks.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 8, 2019)

wow so far all the restocks have been either i was eating or seeping...


----------



## Laureline (Apr 8, 2019)

Damn I missed it.


----------



## Valzed (Apr 8, 2019)

I work up to a lovely gift from a friend.  I had honestly completely stopped trying to get a Sakura so I was quite surprised to see it in my line up. lol! Thank you, my friend!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 8, 2019)

They are cute, but I don't have bells at the moment. And if I did, I would probably just buy one to sell it later since it is pink and everyone seems to like pink.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 8, 2019)

I got one!!!!!


----------



## shanni (Apr 8, 2019)

omg i got it!!!!! aaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## intestines (Apr 8, 2019)

I can't be bothered to try anymore


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Dammit.


----------



## ujenny (Apr 8, 2019)

it‘s so pretty and i missed it as always


----------



## Nougat (Apr 8, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Omk the sakura blossom and the kirby egg match really really well that's such a cute lineup



Thank you! I've been playing around with the top row, now kirby & the sakura are positioned next to each other! They are indeed just about perfect together!

Imagine a top row of three sakura & three kirby.. now how cute would that be!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

Just got out of my piano lesson and ofc I missed it :/

And honestly with these restocks being at seemingly random times idk if I'll ever be able to get it.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 8, 2019)

Gah! I missed it! Now I have to wait for the restock.


----------



## Holla (Apr 8, 2019)

I hope I can catch one either at my lunch time or after work...


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2019)

Hope for another restock in the next three hours, before I have to go to bed... :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm gonna go to the store, so enjoy a restock in the meantime


----------



## smoogle_ (Apr 8, 2019)

How do you even like, get bells? can someone help me? I really want that collectible!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I said as I relized it was osled out! oh well, maybe next time! also stil, how do you get bells?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Alright I've got 8 mins left on break, lemme see those restocks.

Also I wish I could see what times it was restocked, rather then looking at people's post to judge restock times.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 8, 2019)

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> How do you even like, get bells? can someone help me? I really want that collectible!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I said as I relized it was osled out! oh well, maybe next time! also stil, how do you get bells?



to get bells you can beg people (namly justin) also you can post the longer the post the more bells you earn and you can also sell in game stuff


----------



## JellyLu (Apr 8, 2019)

I managed to snag one earlier this morning! Thanks staff!

Sakura trees are one of my favorite things, so this was a collectable I was hoping to get. Good luck to everyone trying to get one


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 8, 2019)

The restocks always happen whenever I am doing something goshdangit.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2019)

Please, staff, I had a bad day, just give me at least a smile with a restock that happens in a
time where I don't sleep...


----------



## Nougat (Apr 8, 2019)

I guess a new one should come soon though, it's been a while since the last one. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 8, 2019)

Ugh, I give up. I don't care at this point if I get one or not. I'm too tired to refresh the 
site the whole time and since restocks seems to happen always at times where I'm not 
online, it's too frustrating for me. 

Good luck everyone to catch the next restock!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 8, 2019)

5herry said:


> Ugh, I give up. I don't care at this point if I get one or not. I'm too tired to refresh the
> site the whole time and since restocks seems to happen always at times where I'm not
> online, it's too frustrating for me.
> 
> Good luck everyone to catch the next restock!



same here, dude.


----------



## Laureline (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah I give up too. Can’t be bothered to spend all day refreshing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Don't give up hope! If I can obtain 5 of them then you guys should be able to get at least 1 
Spam that F5!


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 8, 2019)

i got one!! theres still 8 left, i just had that feeling right before going to eat that the were gonna do it!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Restock going on as we speak!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 8, 2019)

I...
I did it...
I finally got one..

yESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Puriin said:


> I...
> I did it...
> 
> 
> yESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Never give up on your dreams!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

got one finally

nice timing for just coming back


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

5herry said:


> Ugh, I give up. I don't care at this point if I get one or not. I'm too tired to refresh the
> site the whole time and since restocks seems to happen always at times where I'm not
> online, it's too frustrating for me.
> 
> Good luck everyone to catch the next restock!



Do you still need one? Nvm, I'll go ahead and send it to you. If it's alright,  you can just pay me back when you return.


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 8, 2019)

Yay!!! I’m completely broke now but it was totally worth it!! :’D


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> got one finally
> 
> nice timing for just coming back



Wasnt sure if you had one already but congratz.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 8, 2019)

Congrats to everyone who got one this restock!


----------



## intestines (Apr 8, 2019)

I missed it again ;-;


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

intestines said:


> I missed it again ;-;



Pay me the shop price and this one here is yours.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 8, 2019)

Darn it! Every time there is a restock on anything, I'm usually doing something else. (Hint, hint, school. X.X) Oh well. I'll keep trying! XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> Darn it! Every time there is a restock on anything, I'm usually doing something else. (Hint, hint, school. X.X) Oh well. I'll keep trying! XD



Tempted to offer you mine for that enticing love ball but I would never price someone that much. If I don't hear from intestines anytime soon, you can buy it off me for the same offer I gave them.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

For all of the people who don't have a sakura collectible yet, it will be restocked for the rest of the month. There's plenty of time for you all to get one of your own. Don't give up on the pretty pink flower yet!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Tempted to offer you mine for that enticing love ball but I would never price someone that much. If I don't hear from intestines anytime soon, you can buy it off me for the same offer I gave them.



Thanks for the offer, but I will pass. I prefer to earn things on my own. Much more fun and rewarding that way. c:


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Then I wish you good luck obtaining one for yourself 


Rosered22 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I will pass. I prefer to earn things on my own. Much more fun and rewarding that way. c:


Really? Why is everyone acting like they're going out of stock soon?


kiwikenobi said:


> For all of the people who don't have a sakura collectible yet, it will be restocked for the rest of the month. There's plenty of time for you all to get one of your own. Don't give up on the pretty pink flower yet!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> For all of the people who don't have a sakura collectible yet, it will be restocked for the rest of the month. There's plenty of time for you all to get one of your own. Don't give up on the pretty pink flower yet!



Yeah but after April 10th it won't be unique anymore, and I guarantee that scalpers will be going for it every time there's a restock. So unless we get it before April 10th, we probably won't have a whole lot of luck (unless they, by some miracle actually give us a chance to get one).


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

My encouragement still stands! Don't give up yet! It's not over 'til it's over! Et cetera!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 8, 2019)

Gah! The two or so hours I step away from my computer, they go up! I'll try again tomorrow, I suppose.


----------



## intestines (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Pay me the shop price and this one here is yours.



I've sent the bells. Thank you so much


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Enjoy your blossom 


intestines said:


> I've sent the bells. Thank you so much


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Uuugh, starting to think I won't get one |(


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Next one yours buddy, don't give up!


Stella-Io said:


> Uuugh, starting to think I won't get one |(


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

Look at it this way: if all of the people who are not scalpers give up because they think that only scalpers will get them, then only scalpers will even be left trying to get them. Sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy thing. So, I say again, don't give up!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 8, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> Look at it this way: if all of the people who are not scalpers give up because they think that only scalpers will get them, then only scalpers will even be left trying to get them. Sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy thing. So, I say again, don't give up!



don't forget the hoarders that want full rows of the collectible. thy'll be gunning for more too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> Look at it this way: if all of the people who are not scalpers give up because they think that only scalpers will get them, then only scalpers will even be left trying to get them. Sort of a self-fulfilling prophecy thing. So, I say again, don't give up!



Y'all'd have to be crazy to give up after only one day lmao


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

God dammit did it just restock?


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes but that was some time ago.


DubiousDelphine said:


> God dammit did it just restock?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Yes but that was some time ago.



Aw man i keep waking up too late... can someone just get me one?


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm all for looking but I usually give it to the first person to complain over the current restock 


DubiousDelphine said:


> Aw man i keep waking up too late... can someone just get me one?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 8, 2019)

Vaati said:


> I'm all for looking but I usually give it to the first person to complain over the current restock



Ah piss...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm slowly but surely becoming more and more desperate for one of these ughhhh
Idk how I'm ever gonna catch a restock, since they seem to happen at totally random times...

Please keep me in your thots thoughts and prayers everyone.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 8, 2019)

I really want one of these but if the restocks are at random times how do I get one! lol


----------



## Laureline (Apr 8, 2019)

Got one, now I’m broke.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up 


Laureline said:


> Got one, now I?m broke.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

Oooooh my god

I refreshed the page while it was still available to purchase I was scared it was gonna be in my cart and then it'd sell out.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Congratz Stella!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

Yay I got one!!! I'm so freaking happy rn yall don't even know :,)


I wish the best of luck to everyone who still wants one!!! <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

I've owned like 6 of them now


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 8, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yay I got one!!! I'm so freaking happy rn yall don't even know :,)
> 
> 
> I wish the best of luck to everyone who still wants one!!! <3



I like how your Sakura is at one end and the Sakura egg is at another.

*Vaati* you lucky bean


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Positivity = Good Fortune
Come on down and get your blossom.


DubiousDelphine said:


> God dammit did it just restock?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 8, 2019)

Aw darn I just missed it : (


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Aww I already offered DubiousDelphine mine. I would just quickly send it to him and try getting you one but I have no more money


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2019)

riversong110 said:


> I really want one of these but if the restocks are at random times how do I get one! lol



Luck. That's why you have to just keep trying until you get lucky and check at just the right time!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2019)

riversong110 said:


> I really want one of these but if the restocks are at random times how do I get one! lol



Basically what I did is I left the TBT Marketplace open and refreshed a bunch. It takes a ton of patience but it's totally worth it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2019)

just realized something with the timing of getting mine, and will now hope I can take this as a sign of good luck for the near future


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 9, 2019)

hehe... this doesn't fit my lineup at all XD Thank goodness its temporary :3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2019)

torii tuesday


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 9, 2019)

is there a more likely time for a restock or is it just random and I have to keep coming back?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 9, 2019)

What does unqiue restriction mean?


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 9, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> What does unqiue restriction mean?



That only one can be bought per customer, until they change it on April 10~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2019)

Vikaela said:


> That only one can be bought per customer, until they change it on April 10~



more specifically, that you can only own one of the item. so being gifted extras is also out of the question unless you do freak perfect timing with being gifted one while purchasing another apparently



WynterFrost said:


> is there a more likely time for a restock or is it just random and I have to keep coming back?



whenever the staff decides to, so essentially random


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 9, 2019)

Yay, finally got one :3


----------



## Holla (Apr 9, 2019)

Still no luck for me it sucks that I’m so busy with work I have to either hope for a restock at lunch or during a couple hours I have after work before bed... oh well.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 9, 2019)

Do we have any idea when these are restocked? I'd really like to get one, but so far, it seems like my schedule does not line up with when more of these go up.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

As far as I can tell, they're completely random. Just got to be lucky, being in the right place at the right time sorta thing.

Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2019)

Restock right now if you don't have one yet


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> Do we have any idea when these are restocked? I'd really like to get one, but so far, it seems like my schedule does not line up with when more of these go up.



Go get one, theyre selling fast!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang they went offline when there was still 1 remaining. I kinda wanted to get one for myself to keep but Ill just go ahead and offer you this one. I'll just try again later.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Go get one, theyre selling fast!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Dang they went offline when there was still 1 remaining. I kinda wanted to get one for myself to keep but Ill just go ahead and offer you this one. I'll just try again later.



Omg, I missed it because I was running a library program!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> Omg, I missed it because I was running a library program!



Are you interested in buying this one off me? I usually just sell them for shop price 149TBT.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Are you interested in buying this one off me? I usually just sell it for the shop price if you're interested.



I am if I don't manage to get one by tomorrow. Thank you kind stranger!!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

That'd be a problem though cause I'd sorta like to have one myself before tomorow as well.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> That'd be a problem though cause I'd sorta like to have one myself before tomorow as well.



Oh, then don't worry about it.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Good luck on getting your own! Ill be sure to try and notify you if I see any restocks.


----------



## Holla (Apr 9, 2019)

Darn it they restocked and sold out just before my lunch break >.<


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

My offer is on still on the table if you want to take it. ^^


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> My offer is on still on the table if you want to take it. ^^



I’d love to buy it from you if Holla isn’t c: I keep missing it too T_T


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 9, 2019)

It's restocked right now.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Apr 9, 2019)

GOT IT!!!!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Congrats guys!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 9, 2019)

Still six left!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> I’d love to buy it from you if Holla isn’t c: I keep missing it too T_T



Still interested?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Still interested?



Yes, thank you! I’ll send the tbt <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks for the extra 11 TBT! Enjoy


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 9, 2019)

Np, thank you for doing this it’s very generous of you!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Well the way I see it is my luck is a superpower and it should be used for helping others. I really enjoy helping those who have very busy schedules and also those who aren't even awake during the restocks. 

Have a good rest of your day!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 9, 2019)

i'm very proud of mine ;~;

good luck to anyone that is still looking!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spring Sakuras are back in stock for whoever needs one!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Sring Sakuras are back in stock for whoever needs one!



I was able to send out 2 and get one left over to give away. I think this one here is my 10th blossom.



riversong110 said:


> I really want one of these but if the restocks are at random times how do I get one! lol





Holla said:


> Still no luck for me it sucks that I’m so busy with work I have to either hope for a restock at lunch or during a couple hours I have after work before bed... oh well.



Enjoy your blossoms!


----------



## Holla (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks so much Vaati!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Still got one left over. Shop price!


----------



## Jenni79 (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Still got one left over. Shop price!



May I buy it?


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Jenni79 said:


> May I buy it?



Sure thing, sending it over your way!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for the extra 51 TBT XD


----------



## Jenni79 (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Sure thing, sending it over your way!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks for the extra 51 TBT XD



TY so very much! That was fast! LOL! Blessings!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Restock currently happening!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Apr 9, 2019)

Finally got mine a little while ago and I'm so glad I got it! Good luck to everyone else trying to get theirs!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

jiyeoko said:


> it‘s so pretty and i missed it as always



Enjoy! That'll be my 12 blossom 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosered22 said:


> Finally got mine a little while ago and I'm so glad I got it! Good luck to everyone else trying to get theirs!



Congratz!!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2019)

ah man I keep missing these! Hope to snag one in the next one reee


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Vizionari said:


> ah man I keep missing these! Hope to snag one in the next one reee



I got one here if you want it!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> I got one here if you want it!



Ah I would! Shop price?


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Vizionari said:


> Ah I would! Shop price?



Yeppers, I'll send it now!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Yeppers, I'll send it now!



sent bells! thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Vizionari said:


> sent bells! thank you so much ^_^



I hope you enjoy your new blossom!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2019)

gonna be looking forward to vaati buying up and gifting out all the spring sakura once the unique restriction gets lifted


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

It'll be hard but I'll try my best! I won't exactly be able to buy a whole bunch since I don't have very much TBT in the first place.

I mention this in the basement general thread. I'm interested in starting a group the helps people get the collectibles they desire. 


Vaati said:


> Hey, what if we all got together and create a group organized to save up TBT so we could help new users get collectibles? I don't care about any collectibles myself atm and I'd love to help out some of the people here. Honestly wish someone would've done that when I was looking for the Pokeball back in the day. The only problem is that I don't have a clue how this would work... Donations? idk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> It'll be hard but I'll try my best! I won't exactly be able to buy a whole bunch since I don't have very much TBT in the first place.
> 
> I mention this in the basement general thread. I'm interested in starting a group the helps people get the collectibles they desire.



This is actually a really sweet idea! I wouldn't mind helping out but I'm quite broke atm ;v;


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

You and me both friend. Welcome aboard!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 9, 2019)

Vaati said:


> It'll be hard but I'll try my best! I won't exactly be able to buy a whole bunch since I don't have very much TBT in the first place.
> 
> I mention this in the basement general thread. I'm interested in starting a group the helps people get the collectibles they desire.



ohh, that's a pretty good idea!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks though I still have no idea how I'll go about getting funds. I mean we could all collectively share earned TBT but that would be too slow.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

Is it just me or has it been a while since the last restock?


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Last restock was somewhere around 5


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

That was almost 5 hours ago (it's almost 10pm here) But then again, that is kinda the average amount of time between restocks that I was seeing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Omg finally another restock!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 9, 2019)

3/5 already wow.

Damn I'm here wish I could buy another one. I probably won't get a good chance once the restriction is lifted.


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 9, 2019)

Soooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

5/5 right now


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 10, 2019)

oh for once i log on at the right time XD


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 10, 2019)

currently in stock!


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

I think just about everybody has gotten one now.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 10, 2019)

Is there a specific time when the restriction is taken down?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 10, 2019)

got one


----------



## Nougat (Apr 10, 2019)

Cascade said:


> got one



It looks so pretty next to the Sweet Feather!

*Bianca*, you should totally do that too  
(If she’s watching this thread.. how do you tag another member?)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

Nougat said:


> It looks so pretty next to the Sweet Feather!
> 
> *Bianca*, you should totally do that too
> (If she’s watching this thread.. how do you tag another member?)



pm/vm them or like a post of theirs


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

I've restocked another batch for anyone who still hasn't gotten their hands on a Sakura yet! This will be the last restock before the item is turned off Unique mode later today.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

soon, the gates of hell will be opened


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 10, 2019)

There's 7 left!
Get them while they're hot~​


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

So unique mode isn't turned off yet, my question has been answered.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

whirlwhirlwhirlwhirlwhirl


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2019)

4 left
Also what's unique mode???


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> 4 left
> Also what's unique mode???



it just means you can only hold one of that specific collectible


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 10, 2019)

Ohh I knew it. Thnx


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> whirlwhirlwhirlwhirlwhirl



We only do that to Pokeballs.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 10, 2019)

It's a good thing I got the flower before it was too late. <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

lol make my pokeball spin plox
Btw is it safe to say that everyone who cleary wanted this collectible, has gotten one?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 10, 2019)

I got one! Isn't my tbt pretty now?


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 10, 2019)

rip I just missed it


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

WynterFrost said:


> rip I just missed it



Okay, I lied about being the last one.  Thought we just about covered everyone already

Put up a few more as I want to hold up to my commitment that everyone could get one!


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 10, 2019)

aw yay <3


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2019)

Lemme buyyyyy >:p
im at work hehe my last few seconds before I'm on the clock and have to gtfo my phone


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 10, 2019)

Um, I may need some help.
I'm not used to the layout too well and I LEGIT JUST DELETED THE ONE I BOUGHT THE OTHER DAY???
I THOUGHT IT WAS MY CART!

EDIT: I was trying to buy something else and didn't realize I had purchased it and I was in my inventory and I accidentally deleted my Spring Sakura.
I made a separate thread about it :c


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> Okay, I lied about being the last one.  Thought we just about covered everyone already
> 
> Put up a few more as I want to hold up to my commitment that everyone could get one!



bruh I didnt even need to help people if you were just gonna do that lol

Justin is the true hero here!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> Okay, I lied about being the last one.  Thought we just about covered everyone already
> 
> Put up a few more as I want to hold up to my commitment that everyone could get one!



You get a Sakura collectible! 
And you get a Sakura collectible!
Everybody gets a Sakura collectible! 


Pretty collectibles for everyone! 
Thanks Justin, big fan of this approach


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Should of just gave them away for free at this point xD


----------



## Nougat (Apr 10, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Should of just gave them away for free at this point xD



I don’t disagree with a little bit of effort at least..  But it’s really nice that it was so easily obtainable!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm glad Justin restocks them so everyone can have a chance to get them, before those darn ravages steal them all :shifty eyes:

*Vaati* your efforts are not wasted! Not everyone is awake or available to check for restocks. Between work, life, eating and sleeping, sometimes people can't look or wait for them.


----------



## onionpudding (Apr 10, 2019)

RIP I keep missing them since I'm not that active on here recently lol But they're very pretty and I hope to get my hands on one soon!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

you should stock one last unique one for pokemon gen1 dex number, because why not


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

I've turned off the Unique setting now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> I've turned off the Unique setting now.



Noticed that!


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh and to be absolutely clear: there will be more items stocked, so don't go buying them up from people for 1k each or anything silly like that yet.  More details soon!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> Oh and to be absolutely clear: there will be more items stocked, so don't go buying them up from people for 1k each or anything silly like that yet.  More details soon!



Oh, ok! How many are being planned to be added to the current 150 in existence?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> Oh and to be absolutely clear: there will be more items stocked, so don't go buying them up from people for 1k each or anything silly like that yet.  More details soon!



Thanks for the heads up Jubs, we don't need any more scalpers here lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2019)

L_m_ao, Jubs

Lol is this aimed at me for buying one for 180?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Dang, I should of sold mine for 1k!


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Oh, ok! How many are being planned to be added to the current 150 in existence?



Nice try


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jubs, we don't need any more scalpers here lmao



but how else am I supposed to get thousands of tbt for other expensive collectibles?


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2019)

Soon has arrived!

I can now share that there will be a large re-stock of the Spring Sakura on *Saturday, April 13th at 3:00PM Pacific Time*. If you're hoping to add a few more lovely sakura to your line-up, this is your chance! Click here if you need help with timezones.

While re-stocks like this do not have an enforced purchase limit, know that the deep shame of greed among your fellow forum members will be cast by Farley upon anyone with abusive intentions!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Greed is not NICE.*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2019)

Justin said:


> While re-stocks like this do not have an enforced purchase limit, know that the deep shame of greed among your fellow forum members will be cast by Farley upon anyone with abusive intentions!!



what does buying to sell to new/returning users that weren't around for this event fall under?

(though I'll probably wait until a later restock if I pick up any more regardless, just to see how the numbers fall.... would rather not famous mushroom 2.0 for me)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2019)

dam 8 am i dont think i can wake up that early


----------



## Nougat (Apr 11, 2019)

Yay! I might get just one extra, so I can have half a row of them


----------



## cornimer (Apr 11, 2019)

Justin said:


> Soon has arrived!
> 
> I can now share that there will be a large re-stock of the Spring Sakura on *Saturday, April 13th at 3:00PM Pacific Time*. If you're hoping to add a few more lovely sakura to your line-up, this is your chance! Click here if you need help with timezones.
> 
> ...



Farley is AC god guys don't disappoint Farley


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Farley is AC god guys don't disappoint Farley



*looks at abandoned cube crossing town*

too late


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

So what amount is considered "not greedy"? I may buy just one considering I don't have one anymore but I was kinda hoping to sell them. Oh well....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2019)

if staff want to punish those planning to scalp, they should just do a restock batch of 500 on the final day


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> if staff want to punish those planning to scalp, they should just do a restock batch of 500 on the final day



Yeah or just do smaller/bigger restocks everyday or something, I mean 150 now is not a lot for that...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Soon has arrived!
> 
> I can now share that there will be a large re-stock of the Spring Sakura on *Saturday, April 13th at 3:00PM Pacific Time*. If you're hoping to add a few more lovely sakura to your line-up, this is your chance! Click here if you need help with timezones.
> 
> ...



You freaking kidding me, a midnight restock... Okay I'll just go buy from users -.-


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 11, 2019)

xD its 5:00pm for me i love this emoji thx justin^^


----------



## Nougat (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah or just do smaller/bigger restocks everyday or something, I mean 150 now is not a lot for that...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It'll be midnight for me too! If I can resist the snore, I'll try and get one for you as well


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

It will be 5 p.m. for me, which is unfortunate because I’ll be busy during that time on Saturday.  Hopefully I can find someone to buy five of them off of though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2019)

Justin said:


> *Greed is not NICE.*



Very true. I think I would like to get one more mostly so I can have two for a future lineup, but yeah it'd be a shame to see a bunch of people trying to hoard them just to make TBT off of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

Nougat said:


> It'll be midnight for me too! If I can resist the snore, I'll try and get one for you as well



Thanks <3 I'll pay you for it of course... gmt and some +/- just suck man


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

I would define greed as: buying alllll the ones currently in stock, and if they have the audacity to do so, continue to do that for days on end for purposes of hoarding, with no intention of doing good.

Also to buy to make a mad profit off of those who weren't around for restocks ect...

The staff shouldn't need to intervene, but who knows. Plus, it can be hard to tell who has good intentions vs who is gonna use them for a raffle vs just a plain hoarder.


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Also to buy to make a mad profit off of those who weren't around for restocks ect...


Thats what I was planning to accomplish now that everyone has gotten at least one.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2019)

I just want 5 more for keeps so if all fails i'll just buy someplace no matter what


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

*Vaati* Like huuugee profit off of people who weren't around/to take advantage of them or just profit in general?

I mean I don't see you doing the 'taking advantage part' but profit over time in inevitable. The cost of these will go up over time, esp when they stop going in flow. So profit isn't greed, it's more so like investing in the stock market. But a collectable. So that I see isn't bad, since there's hardly anyway around making profit, unless you sell at shop price or lower, both of which I've time you can loose potential tbt.


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Nah I was planning on selling to the hoarders for a profit. Having one sakura is more than enough, right? I've kind of threw away the whole dream of getting a love ball, I'm now just gonna save up to help others. 

Not "taking advantage" of anyone besides the people who want to hoard. I'll probably buy only one though considering Justin's threat :|


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 11, 2019)

--> too poor to even scalp or hoard lol


----------



## Nougat (Apr 11, 2019)

Biancasbotique said:


> --> too poor to even scalp or hoard lol



Aw but Bianca, it would look so nice with your Sweet Feather! I will see whether I can get you one before the month ends, I'm waiting for this one trade that might take all of my TBT but if that doesn't go through or if I have any TBT left, I'll buy you one on the house!


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Aw but Bianca, it would look so nice with your Sweet Feather! I will see whether I can get you one before the month ends, I'm waiting for this one trade that might take all of my TBT but if that doesn't go through or if I have any TBT left, I'll buy you one on the house!



They've bought a blossom from me already. They even paid extra on top of what I asked (Shop price)


----------



## Nougat (Apr 11, 2019)

Vaati said:


> They've bought a blossom from me already. They even paid extra on top of what I asked (Shop price)



Oh, great to hear!! Bianca really needs one next to that feather


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Oh, great to hear!! Bianca really needs one next to that feather


They do sorta look good together. I wonder why they have it off? Oh well.


----------



## Justin (Apr 11, 2019)

Just to be clear... Farley won't actually be doing anything to you, he's just reminding you of the deep shame you might bring upon yourself among the community!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 11, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just to be clear... Farley won't actually be doing anything to you, he's just reminding you of the deep shame you might bring upon yourself among the community!



Justin what is the gyroid throwing anyway


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 11, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just to be clear... Farley won't actually be doing anything to you, he's just reminding you of the deep shame you might bring upon yourself among the community!



What is the gyroid throwing?

Also darn, I want Farley to come and smite those with his godly powers


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 11, 2019)

I haven’t gotten one though ((


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just to be clear... Farley won't actually be doing anything to you, he's just reminding you of the deep shame you might bring upon yourself among the community!



Ooh noo I'd never want that to happen.


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2019)

the gyroid is throwing the apricorns that haven't been turned into pok?balls


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 11, 2019)

prolly missed an announcement but will more sakuras be restocked? it's been at 150 sold for a day or two :0


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 12, 2019)

Why don't they make all collectibles available for anyone at any time? I'm not saying that they should, I'm wondering why they don't. I'm sure there's a reason, just I'm not sure what it is. Why not just allow everyone to decorate their sidebars with whatever cute little symbols that they want, without having them be limited or costing TBT bells or anything?

Just curious about the reasoning behind the system, not saying it should change.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 12, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> Why don't they make all collectibles available for anyone at any time? I'm not saying that they should, I'm wondering why they don't. I'm sure there's a reason, just I'm not sure what it is. Why not just allow everyone to decorate their sidebars with whatever cute little symbols that they want, without having them be limited or costing TBT bells or anything?
> 
> Just curious about the reasoning behind the system, not saying it should change.



the reason why is in the name... collectible...


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 12, 2019)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> the reason why is in the name... collectible...



I don't understand. Can you explain?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 12, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> I don't understand. Can you explain?



Collectibles are just that: something you can collect. When you collect anything from Amiibo to trading cards, some things are rarer than others because of various factors (amount produced, promotions, exclusive retailers, etc.). In the case of TBT collectibles, what makes them collectible is the quantity available, when the collectible arrived in circulation/timestamps (which are important for ordering collectibles a certain way in lineups and can make certain collectibles very rare like the 2018 Orange & Purple Candy since they were only given out as a prize for example), and how appealing it is to the beholder. Depending on the quantity available and how many people find a given collectible appealing/want it, that is what determines the value of it (essentially, supply & demand). I hope that explains why TBT collectibles are the way they are!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 12, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Collectibles are just that: something you can collect. When you collect anything from Amiibo to trading cards, some things are rarer than others because of various factors (amount produced, promotions, exclusive retailers, etc.). In the case of TBT collectibles, what makes them collectible is the quantity available, when the collectible arrived in circulation/timestamps (which are important for ordering collectibles a certain way in lineups and can make certain collectibles very rare like the 2018 Orange & Purple Candy since they were only given out as a prize for example), and how appealing it is to the beholder. Depending on the quantity available and how many people find a given collectible appealing/want it, that is what determines the value of it (essentially, supply & demand). I hope that explains why TBT collectibles are the way they are!



dam all this economic stuff all around here!
also bels are gone, sad


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 12, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Aw but Bianca, it would look so nice with your Sweet Feather! I will see whether I can get you one before the month ends, I'm waiting for this one trade that might take all of my TBT but if that doesn't go through or if I have any TBT left, I'll buy you one on the house!



Aww this is so sweet of you Nougat <3 but yes I got one already thank you so much..I was just not showing it because the sweet feather is so nice by itself already lol...Well it looks like I might have to display it since you and Vaati thinks it's nice!! But your spring shamrock line up though!! its so cute!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> They've bought a blossom from me already. They even paid extra on top of what I asked (Shop price)



Thank you again! but yes I am now down to my last bells on the side bar but the thing is I don't need anymore bells since I got the collectible I want yay!! (thanks to Vanessa!)


----------



## Nougat (Apr 12, 2019)

Biancasbotique said:


> Aww this is so sweet of you Nougat <3 but yes I got one already thank you so much..I was just not showing it because the sweet feather is so nice by itself already lol...Well it looks like I might have to display it since you and Vaati thinks it's nice!! But your spring shamrock line up though!! its so cute!!



Thank you Bianca! I got 5 shamrocks from an anonymous gifter & one from Yuki. So they're really special! Happy to be able to display them 
I love the combo of your sweet feather and the Sakura. It looks really nice!


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 12, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Thank you Bianca! I got 5 shamrocks from an anonymous gifter & one from Yuki. So they're really special! Happy to be able to display them
> I love the combo of your sweet feather and the Sakura. It looks really nice!



Awww, that is so sweet and nice of her and anonymous gifted!! these spring shamrocks are truly special and they look so awesome in your display!! and your signature too is so calming!!

Thank you ...I am liking it more and more now ! Thanks for the suggestions!! They both feel light and airy!!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 12, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> ...I hope that explains why TBT collectibles are the way they are!


Thank you for explaining. I guess I never really got into the collecting mentality the way other people do, so it was kind of counter-intuitive to me. But I think I understand it now. Thanks.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 12, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> Thank you for explaining. I guess I never really got into the collecting mentality the way other people do, so it was kind of counter-intuitive to me. But I think I understand it now. Thanks.



they are little pixels of fun!


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

I've never personally cared much about the rarity of collectibles. That's probably because the collectibles here rarely ever have that kick that motivates me to get one. The Pokeballs, on the other hand, are my all time favorites not because I love Pokemon but because of its simplicity. After a while of doing some art myself and building applications, I fell in love with the word "simple". You don't need something crazy or flashy to look great. *(Less = More)*. If there was ever something like a leaf or fossil collectibles, I'd be all over them. 

Though, I have to say I do love the challenge that comes with trying to obtain one of the more rare ones. Sorry for ranting, I'm sure no one cares. Just thought I'd put my two cents in if anyone was interested. Please don't kill me :|


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 12, 2019)

I have collected a lot of things over the years, so I am a collector at heart  Lol ... the Collectibles are really only little bits of pixelated art (sometimes animated - ooooo)    For me also, because I have a need to complete sets, I am driven to acquire one of each ... and some are more desirable to me than others because of my likes, interests, and nostalgia and contest achievements  ... and some are just so plain purty ... like the Sakura 
The ones that I love and value the most however are the ones gifted to me by friends on the forum ... those ones I keep forever 
PS ... I also love gifting Collectibles and giving away in contests or giveaways


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 12, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> also bels are gone, sad



Lol I've noticed this too, have to admit they were driving me crazy; trying to figure out what they'd be doing with it, and the fact that there's a bigger number of "bels" taunting my smaller number of actual bells, not being able to convert them or something lol.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 13, 2019)

The Pennifer said:


> I have collected a lot of things over the years, so I am a collector at heart  Lol ... the Collectibles are really only little bits of pixelated art (sometimes animated - ooooo)    For me also, because I have a need to complete sets, I am driven to acquire one of each ... and some are more desirable to me than others because of my likes, interests, and nostalgia and contest achievements  ... and some are just so plain purty ... like the Sakura
> The ones that I love and value the most however are the ones gifted to me by friends on the forum ... those ones I keep forever
> PS ... I also love gifting Collectibles and giving away in contests or giveaways



2 years ago I made it my goal to collect every single pokemon... with their hidden ability (if still obtainable) in a luxury ball (an expensive and difficult to get ball)... it took me over a year and im still missing 20  Collecting is so dang fun, + it gives you incentive to do something (+ its fun having a pkmn breeders gimmick of a specific ball only, something very few other legitimate breeders offer)

I also have a huge winter mitten collection (visit my collectible page to see, many still aren't displayed because I haven't gotten back into the forums to get more puns...) but yeah, collectibles are really makes this forum fun.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2019)

I agree! Collecting, pursuing, seeking to acquire is a great deal of fun ... even for the hard to get ones
♥ ‹(•?-)›


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2019)

FARLEY COLLECTIBLE WHEN


----------



## Nougat (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm going to skip this midnight restock, only 8PM and so tired I wish it would already be acceptable to just go to bed!


----------



## Milsean (Apr 13, 2019)

Yay! I'm so happy. I was seeing everyone having these beautiful collectables on their profile so I really hope I can get one tonight!


----------



## Coach (Apr 13, 2019)

Just in case anyone doesn't check the shop and only checks here instead, remember to withdraw any bells you intend to use on Sakuras from your ABD ASAP!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 13, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I'm going to skip this midnight restock, only 8PM and so tired I wish it would already be acceptable to just go to bed!



gonna be sensible for once in my life and do the same ahaha


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 13, 2019)

The restock for me is at 6pm, not that I have enough bells to buy any right rn.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

Now this is a restock I can do! It will be 6PM for me so I'm happy. Hopefully I'll be free though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m hoping that I can do this. I say that because if dinner doesn’t overpower me.


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

ugh Im at work rn. Can someone pick one up for me?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

Vaati said:


> ugh Im at work rn. Can someone pick one up for me?



i can!


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> i can!



Thanks! How much are you charging?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Thanks! How much are you charging?



only 149 Bells, which is the shop price. is that alright with you?


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> only 149 Bells, which is the shop price. is that alright with you?



That works, thanks again!


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 13, 2019)

wow, too bad I can't afford it still.


----------



## amai (Apr 13, 2019)

i wish i wasnt broke woo


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

Gah I wish I could get you all one but Im freaking broke as well


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

eeee it's almost time!!!


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm just camping here until the hour strikes...


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

just a few more minutes...

- - - Post Merge - - -

hm? apparently, a piranha plant ate the shop..


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

It is almost time.


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

Uh oh spaghettios


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

I got one. And only one. Its being used as a money making.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

Yay got another one!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 13, 2019)

nice, managed to snag one


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 13, 2019)

Yay! Finally got one


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2019)

got one extra, for something I haven't decided on yet


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2019)

Ugh I missed it cause my phone is slow asf

Would someone be willing to see me just one for shop price? I would appreciate it :>


----------



## piske (Apr 13, 2019)

i had it in my cart and i still missed it... >_>


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 13, 2019)

I had one in my cart, and it was too late.


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

I put two in my cart and checked out and my money is still there and no sakuras...wth


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

nice got one
accidently bought 2 chocolate cakes XD


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 13, 2019)

A HUNDRED SAKURAS GONE AND IT'S ONLY BEEN A MINUTE
((im in the bus and i snatched 2 oml))


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

MY COMPUTER IS TOO OLD FOR THIS HUHDTFSVFLVVSAC


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Ugh I missed it cause my phone is slow asf
> 
> Would someone be willing to see me just one for shop price? I would appreciate it :>



Please help a sister out yall


----------



## LilD (Apr 13, 2019)

Chocolate cake! Yum!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Got 2! Yay!

edit: nvm, pressed "purchase" at the very end but didn't make it ;-;


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 13, 2019)

They sold out after a minute, I-


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

Dude I still don't have any. I was legit camping to get them but nope


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> nice got one
> accidently bought 2 chocolate cakes XD



WAIT It did not register?! I got only 2 chocolate cakes


----------



## Chicha (Apr 13, 2019)

damnnnnn... 100 stocked and they all sold.

I didn't buy any (trying to save for the Easter hunt if there's any), but good luck to everyone trying to get more!


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> nice got one
> accidently bought 2 chocolate cakes XD



Yeah, I did too. I missed all the sakuras but at least we have cake..?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2019)

lmao, well that was quick


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Please help a sister out yall



i could give you one of mine!


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

I thought I was lucky to get another one and some people actually got 2 of them wowie


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 13, 2019)

chocolate cakes were restocked too? guess ill die


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> i can!



Hey im so sorry, i went to quickly buy 2 for some people but aciedently bought 3. Im broke and I cant pay you...

Freaking laggy were im currently at!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> i could give you one of mine!



I will buy it from you for store price if that's okay!! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Milsean (Apr 13, 2019)

Really happy I got one! <3


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

Vaati said:


> That works, thanks again!



do you want the sakura now?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

So, 100 were in stock. I didn't see how many there were, just making it like it was Black Friday.

Chocolate Cake was restocked? Ok.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> I thought I was lucky to get another one and some people actually got 2 of them wowie



Honey I put 5 in checkout and only ONE was bought.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 13, 2019)

My phone wasn't having none of it lol


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Honey I put 5 in checkout and only ONE was bought.



unfortunate


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Honey I put 5 in checkout and only ONE was bought.


Yeah. Don't be greedy. Justin was right.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I will buy it from you for store price if that's okay!! I would really appreciate it!



Okay!! I'll send you the sakura right now!


----------



## Zane (Apr 13, 2019)

that lag was scaring me phew those went FAST


----------



## dedenne (Apr 13, 2019)

uhhh what


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

Anyone willing to sell me one for around the same price? I've missed all restockings, and the one I was on time for it was too late even though it was already in my cart.


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Honey I put 5 in checkout and only ONE was bought.



I put 2 in the cart ane got 3 :/


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah. Don't be greedy. Justin was right.



They were for my lineup!!!


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

I have none...sigh


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Honey I put 5 in checkout and only ONE was bought.


Imagine if you got 5 of them loool


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> that lag was scaring me phew those went FAST



Nice lineup


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> They were for my lineup!!!


Hopes and Dreams. Sometimes they don't come out the way you want them to.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Imagine if you got 5 of them loool



Flaunting across TBT with my pink easter lineup...

Thought it could be a reality, nevermind...


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

My computer isn't the same after that mess..


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

SensaiGallade said:


> Honey I put 5 in checkout and only ONE was bought.



i bought one is not there


----------



## Jacob (Apr 13, 2019)

I love this collectible, thank you Laudine!! ♡

Please don’t smite me Farley I’m sorry


----------



## Zane (Apr 13, 2019)

Bobo said:


> Nice lineup



thank u this is what it was all for B))) haha


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

Guess I need to buy one from someone then...I stayed up just because of this. I’m in Europe and it’s late ;__; unfortunate for me


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 13, 2019)

What a beautiful shower of pink Sakura blossoms


----------



## LilD (Apr 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i bought one is not there



They will sell out even though it's in your cart.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> Okay!! I'll send you the sakura right now!



Thank you very much!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

I NEVER KNEW THEY RESTOCKED CHOCOLATE CAKES ALSO!! I WANT ONE! ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Thank you very much!



no problem!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

Jacob said:


> I love this collectible, thank you Laudine!! ♡
> 
> Please don’t smite me Farley I’m sorry



Xplain



Zane said:


> thank u this is what it was all for B))) haha



Xplain


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 13, 2019)

hkskdhs actually I think I might not be buying more idk,, so if anyone needs help in the next restocks, i can offer myself qwq


----------



## hestu (Apr 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> that lag was scaring me phew those went FAST



LOOKIN GOOD ZANE


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

I got a Chocolate Cake from 6 years ago. I still have it.

But what I really want from them is to get a redesign.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

LilD said:


> They will sell out even though it's in your cart.



rip there goes my 149 bells


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> rip there goes my 149 bells



You keep the bells.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

HOW DID Y'ALL GET SO MANY AT ONCE BUT IT NEVER WORKED FOR ME


----------



## seliph (Apr 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> rip there goes my 149 bells



it doesnt take your bells if the transaction doesnt go through lol


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

Moonfish said:


> You keep the bells.



Thanks moonfish i just checked


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 13, 2019)

I couldn't even get one to go through D:


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 13, 2019)

Well congrats to everyone who got one


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> My computer isn't the same after that mess..



Im so sorry! I just wanted to get 2 for the people who said theyre broke but my phone lagged.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 13, 2019)

Sakurasss <3


----------



## LilD (Apr 13, 2019)

Puriin said:


> I NEVER KNEW THEY RESTOCKED CHOCOLATE CAKES ALSO!! I WANT ONE! ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm happier getting the chocolate cake.  I couldn't believe it, and it was still there after buying the Sakura! (separate transaction)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

was 2 chocolate cakes worth it?


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

I can’t help but be a lil disappointed that they’re all gone ._. I just wanted ONE. Any chance they will get restocked?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> was 2 chocolate cakes worth it?


I'd say yes. Now you can get TBT.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 13, 2019)

to everyone who got 5+ sakuras commenting, i know who im putting on my hitlist


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

me looking at everyone with tons of sakura collectibles or a chocolate cake.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 13, 2019)

Berrymia said:


> I can’t help but be a lil disappointed that they’re all gone ._. I just wanted ONE. Any chance they will get restocked?



I doubt thats the last!! They said they'd be around for the whole april so I'd def bank on more future restocks.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2019)

There will definitely be more of these coming out during the rest of the month as long as there is still demand.  However, we might have a bit of gap between now and the next re-stock, but I assure you it will come!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 13, 2019)

Damn 100 sold out so fast :/

Welp, this just means I'll have time to get my tbt racked up and buy another.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh lucky me. If I rack up on TBT, i'll be rich!


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> There will definitely be more of these coming out during the rest of the month as long as there is still demand.  However, we might have a bit of gap between now and the next re-stock, but I assure you it will come!



Thanks for stocking the cakes too.  I didn’t mean to buy 2 of them but I love them.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> I doubt thats the last!! They said they'd be around for the whole april so I'd def bank on more future restocks.



Hopefully this time I’ll be lucky. Tonight wasn’t fair *grumbles *


----------



## Coach (Apr 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> There will definitely be more of these coming out during the rest of the month as long as there is still demand.  However, we might have a bit of gap between now and the next re-stock, but I assure you it will come!



Looks like this'll be the last restock then, there doesn't seem to be much demand


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

Justin said:


> There will definitely be more of these coming out during the rest of the month as long as there is still demand.  However, we might have a bit of gap between now and the next re-stock, but I assure you it will come!



that was.. something. i can't wait till the next restock though!


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

I wish I would've seen the chocolate cakes restocked! Here's to hoping they will be in the next restock.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Looks like this'll be the last restock then, there doesn't seem to be much demand



/s ?


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 13, 2019)

Coach said:


> Looks like this'll be the last restock then, there doesn't seem to be much demand



ಠ_ಠ


----------



## mnm (Apr 13, 2019)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many chocolate cakes were restocked?


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 13, 2019)

Psssht, I'm sure there will be more restocked, I'm pretty sure there is still a demand for them. I mean, how many comments were there of people having them in their cart and then they didn't get them/all of them? And that's just those who commented, there's most likely more.

Chances are the staff (or I guess Justin?) will continue to do planned stocks at different times to ensure more people are available to get them.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

Coach said:


> Looks like this'll be the last restock then, there doesn't seem to be much demand


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 13, 2019)

mnm said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know how many chocolate cakes were restocked?



5 as far as I know.


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 13, 2019)

Coach said:


> Looks like this'll be the last restock then, there doesn't seem to be much demand


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 13, 2019)

There was a Chocolate Cake restock?  At least I got what I came for lol.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 13, 2019)

5? Geez :0


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

5 cakes?! 
suddenly, i don't have so much hope in getting one anymore.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 13, 2019)

Zane said:


> that lag was scaring me phew those went FAST



Aha I was right about your lineup (it looks beautiful)


----------



## onionpudding (Apr 13, 2019)

CRAP I MISSED THEM AGAIN!! sjsjfjsjsjfieofeoaofoaenf I had it planned too oof
Maybe next time? IDK I ran out of hope after seeing people buy multiple of them lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 13, 2019)

I wish letters were restocked though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

What are the point in letters again?

Don't tell me their use, I know that. I wanna know why its still here when we PM only 1 user at a time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where we pretty much have no intention to PM multiple users in a single PM.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What are the point in letters again?
> 
> Don't tell me their use, I know that. I wanna know why its still here when we PM only 1 user at a time.
> 
> ...



I’m referring to the house collectibles.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m referring to the house collectibles.


Ooh.

I also wanna know why they're still here too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What are the point in letters again?
> 
> Don't tell me their use, I know that. I wanna know why its still here when we PM only 1 user at a time.
> 
> ...



for lineups


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> for lineups


Besides that.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Besides that.



What else are collectibles for then


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

*Facepalms*

I'm asking why its still in the shop because AC:NL has been out for 7 years and you still see it in there, collecting dust.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2019)

all collectibles are for lineups

some just have extra uses

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> *Facepalms*
> 
> I'm asking why its still in the shop because AC:NL has been out for 7 years and you still see it in there, collecting dust.



specifically to annoy you


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Facepalms*
> 
> I'm asking why its still in the shop because AC:NL has been out for 7 years and you still see it in there, collecting dust.



We must pay eternal homage. It is a reminder to all those who have and are to browse the TBT shop that time does not exist and AC:NL Mint will outlive us all. She is our creator and is thus immortalised in this 2D realm of immaterial vibrancy.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

Why do I bother asking?


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Bobo said:


> We must pay eternal homage. It is a reminder to all those who have and are to browse the TBT shop that time does not exist and AC:NL Mint will outlive us all. She is our creator and is thus immortalised in this 2D realm of immaterial vibrancy.



This touched my heart


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Facepalms*
> 
> I'm asking why its still in the shop because AC:NL has been out for 7 years and you still see it in there, collecting dust.



You have to admit it was pretty vague lol


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2019)

Totally still not mad only one of the 5 Sakura's I put in my basket checked out


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2019)

in all seriousness, the houses being in the store still is probably just because they haven't been officially retired as of yet


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> in all seriousness, the houses being in the store still is probably just because they haven't been officially retired as of yet


*THANK YOU!!!*

I'm sure when the official title name for AC Switch comes out (Which i'm hoping it'll be called "Ground Up" if we get the gimmick of designing your town from scratch with no life but plain forest, where you plot buildings, villager's houses and have a map the way you want it) We'll get the collectibles for that too.


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 13, 2019)

I believe they won't be retired? They may have been based of ACNL graphics but they make up the Japanese way of saying "Animal Crossing" right?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 13, 2019)

Wait did the houses restock or no?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobo said:


> I believe they won't be retired? They may have been based of ACNL graphics but they make up the Japanese way of saying "Animal Crossing" right?



Well it spells out Dobutsu no Mori, or "Animal Forest", but yeah that's what the game is called in Japan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DubiousDelphine said:


> Wait did the houses restock or no?



I don't believe so. I was baffled to see that choco cakes had been restocked lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

AccfSally said:


> wow, too bad I can't afford it still.





amai said:


> i wish i wasnt broke woo



Hey guys, I do hope you like the free Sakura blossoms! You dont have to pay me unless you really want. Otherwise please enjoy!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 14, 2019)

ipecac said:


> chocolate cakes were restocked too? guess ill die



Chocococococlate cake is the only collectible I would be willing to swap my mushroom collection out for, unless they added more mushroom collectibles... (like they'll ever do that though :/ )


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

Daww this is such a cute collectible <3 Just decided to hop on O: Looking forward to when it gets restocked again


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2019)

Congrats on everyone getting Sakuras!  I was unable to attend this restock due to enjoying time with family, but I do find it funny that Chocolate Cakes were restocked again when I wasn?t around! xD I plan on attending if another restock occurs just to help people out who want some and missed out (due to reasons like today for me) by selling them at a very discounted price compared to the market (or right at shop price depending on what they are going for)! o/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm sure when the official title name for AC Switch comes out (Which i'm hoping it'll be called "Ground Up" if we get the gimmick of designing your town from scratch with no life but plain forest, where you plot buildings, villager's houses and have a map the way you want it)



wow, I hate this


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you to that one special person who got me the rest of the sakuras <3

justin if you do this time when restocking again i'll fly over and cover you in aspic salad


----------



## Nougat (Apr 14, 2019)

Some nice lineups going on here!

So I totally came down with a nasty cold (hopefully not the flu), which is probably why I couldn't even bring myself to stay up until the restock time. Happy there will be some time between restocks so I can get myself together & be on top of my game for the next one! *sneezes*


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 14, 2019)

MOAR RESTOCKS YUSS


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 14, 2019)

OH WHAT


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 14, 2019)

And of course, the good stuff like the Chocolate Cake gets restock at a time where I'm sleeping.
Users from Europe really have to decide if they go get some sleep like a normal human would do 
at such a time or if they should stay up at night to get a collectible they want, do they?

But whatever, congrats to those who got something from that restock.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 14, 2019)

5herry said:


> And of course, the good stuff like the Chocolate Cake gets restock at a time where I'm sleeping.
> Users from Europe really have to decide if they go get some sleep like a normal human would do
> at such a time or if they should stay up at night to get a collectible they want, do they?
> 
> But whatever, congrats to those who got something from that restock.



Maybe one of the next restocks will be slightly better timed for European members!  The first stock of them was actually timed really well for us, so I'm sure other restocks will follow at other timings


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2019)

5herry said:


> And of course, the good stuff like the Chocolate Cake gets restock at a time where I'm sleeping.
> Users from Europe really have to decide if they go get some sleep like a normal human would do
> at such a time or if they should stay up at night to get a collectible they want, do they?
> 
> But whatever, congrats to those who got something from that restock.



ok, but tbt members aren't normal humans


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Maybe one of the next restocks will be slightly better timed for European members!  The first stock of them was actually timed really well for us, so I'm sure other restocks will follow at other timings



Yeah but that was very limited and we basically had to ask for sunday times to restock lmao. This one was mass restock so yeah should have been better timed but sure staff are not humans lol @LD


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Guess ill have to either giveaway or sell my last Sakura. Cant exactly giveaway more without being able to buy some though.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 14, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Guess ill have to either giveaway or sell my last Sakura. Cant exactly giveaway more without being able to buy some though.



If you're selling, I'd be willing to buy. I don't have enough quite yet but I'm getting there. If you rather sell to a person who doesn't have one yet thou I understand.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

No, sorry. I'm gonna have to sell at least double shop price. Last time I gave 2 away completely free because I bought 3. I need to be able to buy at least 2 if I want to keep this train rolling.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 14, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but tbt members aren't normal humans


Oh yeah, I forgot...

Dear staff, could you please do a restock at a time for us normal humans, who aren't as strong 
as the powerful We-don't-need-sleep-food-water-or-a-life-outsite-the-forum-users who can 
catch every restock? Thanks.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 14, 2019)

No point moaning about times. Majority of members suited that restock, and they mix it up all the time to suit people. It only makes sense that they choose a time that suits the majority though. 12am isnt even that bad. They used to do quizzes and stuff at like 2am UK time..

Theyll be more just wait and see haha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2019)

do wonder how many more resocks we will get though, and if they will announce them as well

2 more for each remaining saturday, perhaps? likely at different times regardless, just to mix things up and give others a chance


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

It's been a while since I've been here, but do they normally announce when the next restock is or is it just completely random? c:


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

I don't think so but I could be wrong.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 14, 2019)

Miharu said:


> It's been a while since I've been here, but do they normally announce when the next restock is or is it just completely random? c:



They announced the last big one, but before that there were several smaller ones that went unannounced.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 14, 2019)

Miharu said:


> It's been a while since I've been here, but do they normally announce when the next restock is or is it just completely random? c:



it varies on their whims


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 14, 2019)

---> to busy finishing taxes to watch out for restocks


----------



## Miharu (Apr 14, 2019)

Vaati said:


> I don't think so but I could be wrong.





Vampnessa said:


> They announced the last big one, but before that there were several smaller ones that went unannounced.





LambdaDelta said:


> it varies on their whims



Thanks for letting me know! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> No point moaning about times. Majority of members suited that restock, and they mix it up all the time to suit people. It only makes sense that they choose a time that suits the majority though. 12am isnt even that bad. They used to do quizzes and stuff at like 2am UK time..
> 
> Theyll be more just wait and see haha



Yeah but to please US users majority of the time is not nice, and I can moan if i want lol.

Glad I got mine thanks to the best thot though <3


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah but to please US users majority of the time is not nice, and I can moan if i want lol.
> 
> Glad I got mine thanks to the best thot though <3



I mean if you had a group of people and you want to go to Burger King but the majority wants to go to McDonalds you just gotta suck it up and go to Burger King next time lol. The first stock up was 9am UK time. Moan all you want but doesnt change the fact it makes sense to have most restocks for American users.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> I mean if you had a group of people and you want to go to Burger King but the majority wants to go to McDonalds you just gotta suck it up and go to Burger King next time lol. The first stock up was 9am UK time. Moan all you want but doesnt change the fact it makes sense to have most restocks for American users.



Yeah but it was pretty limited, whereas this was a mass restock. Also that is not really the same so i don't know why you pulled that lol.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah but it was pretty limited, whereas this was a mass restock. Also that is not really the same so i don't know why you pulled that lol.



Tbt american users want to go to McDonalds. EU users wanna go to Burger King.

Guess we going McDonalds :')


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> Tbt american users want to go to McDonalds. EU users wanna go to Burger King.
> 
> Guess we going McDonalds :')



Why do you even compare more or less apples or oranges, it's not that we were asked where to go or got like, two restocks that are mass restocks as of yet. Unless they would do another more EU-friendly next time yeah, man I'm gonna moan for my fellow comrades. 

Peace though, keep on smokin' whatcha smokin' man.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

How about neither McDonald's or Burger king. They're both disgusting anyways.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 15, 2019)

i prefer taco bell


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2019)

Why are we even discussing Fast Foodies anyway?


----------



## mogyay (Apr 15, 2019)

i love sakuras and positivity : )


----------



## digimon (Apr 15, 2019)

these flowers are so cute ;-; <3 I tried buying three last restock and only two went through so i’m hoping to hold a little giveaway for one of them soon


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

digimon said:


> these flowers are so cute ;-; <3 I tried buying three last restock and only two went through so i’m hoping to hold a little giveaway for one of them soon



Haha I wanted to buy only 2 last time but got 3 aciedently. Hey, next restock Im aiming to get 2 more to giveaway, why dont we work together?


----------



## digimon (Apr 15, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Haha I wanted to buy only 2 last time but got 3 aciedently. Hey, next restock Im aiming to get 2 more to giveaway, why dont we work together?



so that’s where the other flower went lol just kidding. i don’t think i’m gonna buy anymore of them next restock  i knew i wanted an extra one to giveaway though ^_^ thanks for the offer though <3


----------



## Nougat (Apr 15, 2019)

I bet next restocks will be in during/after the Easter event, to make for some pretty lineups with Sakura flowers alternating Easter eggs. Now that'll be cute!

And all that burger talk has me craving pizza for dinner now.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

OK so we're not gonna talk about the terrifying bunny behind the tree? ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> OK so we're not gonna talk about the terrifying bunny behind the tree? ;-;


*Yes. It's being discussed here.*
^Click me.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *Yes. It's being discussed here.*
> ^Click me.



I'm back. I regret clicking.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 15, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I'm back. I regret clicking.


Good luck sleeping tonight!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 15, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Good luck sleeping tonight!



But b-but ;-; no


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2019)

honestly not a fast food person but there are better burger places than those lmaoo.

and yeah probs wont need more sakuras unless they actually do an EU restock time and someone wants.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

I like your blend between clovers and Sakuras! Though their colors don't really go together all too well.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I can share that there will be medium sized re-stocks of the Spring Sakura on...
*
Saturday, April 20th at 11:00AM, 2:00PM, and 5:00PM Pacific Time,
*
*and Sunday, April 21st at 9:00AM, 12:00PM, and 3:00PM Pacific Time.*

If you're hoping to add a few more lovely sakura to your line-up, this is your chance! Click the times above if you need help with timezones. There may even be additional re-stocks in the next few days beyond this, announced or unannounced, but you can be assured there will be items added to the Shop at these times.  Approximately that is... please spare us a few minutes of buffer time potentially given that there's so many times!

While re-stocks like this do not have an enforced purchase limit, know that the deep shame of greed among your fellow forum members will be cast by Farley upon anyone with abusive intentions!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Greed is not NICE.*


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2019)

And by the way, if you have double giant banners above the forum right now, remember that you can use the X in top left to dismiss them if they're getting in your way. (until we possibly refresh them later but still...!)


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh look, times suitable for everyone : D


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2019)

Man I work Saturday, and I can't be on for any of those times. Just my luck. Hopefully I can get atleast ONE on Sunday, since I only have enough for 1 as it is.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 18, 2019)

Yayyy thanks for the extra restock times! Seriously contemplating getting just one more


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 18, 2019)

weep, I'm like 9 hours ahead of pacific time, which means most of the timeslots are in the wee hours of the morning.
I think I can make it to 5:00 PM 20th and 9:00 AM 21st, it's 2/6 restocks so I guess it's fine. Might try to catch the 2:00 PM 20th restock if I wake up early.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Man I work Saturday, and I can't be on for any of those times. Just my luck. Hopefully I can get atleast ONE on Sunday, since I only have enough for 1 as it is.



Would you like me to try and get you one on Saturday?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Wowee, all these times work for me this time!  Looking forward to seeing if I can get any more.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2019)

I should be ready to get some.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh no, I don’t have enough.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2019)

Hmm... in the spirit of Easter, *here's a small gift from your pal Zipper* for the next 24 hours to help you purchase a Spring Sakura in the next few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2019)

ty for the bells, and for making more times...that US prime time last time was a bit rude imo still ;3


----------



## Jacob (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you Justin =)


----------



## boring (Apr 18, 2019)

id love to fill up my line up with sakuras but maybe thats too much,, ill just stick to half ;p


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2019)

Wow, thanks for the 50 TBT!


----------



## Zane (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for the bells and the ominous warning :]


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hmm... in the spirit of Easter, *here's a small gift from your pal Zipper* for the next 24 hours to help you purchase a Spring Sakura in the next few days.



Jokes on you, I love this gift.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh god. Now zipper will come after me. Halp


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 18, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Would you like me to try and get you one on Saturday?



If you could and it's not too much trouble, that would be awesome, like it's not putting you at weird hours to wake up and go online.

"_Stella-Io used ZIPPERISCOMINGFORYOURUN_"
Have a nice day!

Lol I love how it ends, and thanks staff for this! Gives me a little buffer since I barely scrapped enough to get one.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> If you could and it's not too much trouble, that would be awesome, like it's not putting you at weird hours to wake up and go online.
> 
> "_Stella-Io used ZIPPERISCOMINGFORYOURUN_"
> Have a nice day!
> ...



I'll try and get one for myself as well, so it's no problem


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 18, 2019)

"ZippercaughtyouR.I.P"

If this isnt a code for an egg hunt clue I'll quit TBT


----------



## Peg (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks so much for the gift!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 18, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hmm... in the spirit of Easter, *here's a small gift from your pal Zipper* for the next 24 hours to help you purchase a Spring Sakura in the next few days.


You sure this wasn't meant for me? Anyway, thanks.

Zipper Won't get me, I've come prepared.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 18, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hmm... in the spirit of Easter, *here's a small gift from your pal Zipper* for the next 24 hours to help you purchase a Spring Sakura in the next few days.



Redeem: 

"Puriin used ZIPPERISCOMINGFORYOURUN"

justin, are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## daisyy (Apr 18, 2019)

oof thank you so much to the powers that be for the extra TBT! hoping i can get my first collectible


----------



## mogyay (Apr 18, 2019)

thank u justin <3


----------



## Cou (Apr 19, 2019)

thank u i want


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you Justin for the TBT and I look forward to these upcoming restocks as well!  Is there anything else being restocked possibly along with the Spring Sakuras?


----------



## Wallows (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you! I gave up on trying to get the collectible but I just decided to check the thread and saw free bells  let's hope I get one now


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Apr 19, 2019)

Puriin said:


> Redeem:
> 
> "Puriin used ZIPPERISCOMINGFORYOURUN"
> 
> justin, are you trying to tell us something?



lol I got the same message ( with my username except of yours of course)


But thanks to Justin for the bells


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 19, 2019)

ZIPPERISCOMINGFORYOURUN

Omg and seeing him behind the tree at the same time, boy my heart sank.

Thanks so much for the bells! Happy Easter!


----------



## Valzed (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you so much for the extra TBT! I loved the creepy message too! I can't wait to see Zipper in my towns.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 20, 2019)

Justin said:


> Hmm... in the spirit of Easter, *here's a small gift from your pal Zipper* for the next 24 hours to help you purchase a Spring Sakura in the next few days.



Wow thanks zipper  I still can?t afford it lol that?s what I get for getting so many dang infractions lmao


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 20, 2019)

Thank you for the restock.  I was able to finish my line of sakuras.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 20, 2019)

Moonfish said:


> Thank you for the restock.  I was able to finish my line of sakuras.



cool line-up!! :0c
got 2 sakuras out of that, and i just need to rack up enough money to buy one more for my line-up. <3


----------



## Wallows (Apr 20, 2019)

dang I thought the restock was happening at 3 pm my time... well no worries there's 2 more to go


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2019)

Oh my gosh, I posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 20, 2019)

Totally forgot about the restock with all the egg hunting!


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 20, 2019)

Hope I can finally get my hands on one! Or multiple


----------



## Wallows (Apr 20, 2019)

Yay I finally got one! Thanks again for the free bells or else I wouldn't have even bothered


----------



## daisyy (Apr 20, 2019)

yess finally got one! so hoppy  *badum tss (alternate: so eggcited!)


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)

Got a couple of them from this restock.  Just need two more to complete half my lineup.  Trying to only buy a couple from each restock.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 20, 2019)

Yay! I got two! So much lag though with the banner and the Sakuras falling down.. I was pretty stressed! 

*Stella-Io*, as promised, I got you covered while you're at work! I'll send you the Sakura now, just send me the 149TBT when you see it!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey guys <3 For those of you who won't be able to make it to the restock or couldn't manage to snatch one, I'm selling some sakuras at shop price at my shop in tbt marketplace! <3 Feel free to let me know there if you'll like to purchase one c: I'll be prioritizing selling to those who don't have one or wants more to complete their line up! <3


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2019)

Oops sorry guys, I forgot to re-stock with everything going on right now. Will restock at 5:10.


----------



## mnm (Apr 20, 2019)

Missed it AGAIN. I still don't even have one. Here's to hoping I'll get one tomorrow, and if not, I'm just buy one off someone ajkhgkltfgbrhtf


----------



## shanni (Apr 21, 2019)

whew, got one!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

SAKURAS IN STOCK NOW.

Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 21, 2019)

Just nabbed one. It's all I can afford rip.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 21, 2019)

this is the first time I'd seen the sakura restock not being sold out after the first minute. or five minutes.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

40 SAKURAS IN STOCK NOW!

I feel like the will be the second to last restock there will be for April.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 21, 2019)

Sakuras still in stock! <3


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 21, 2019)

is anyone going to get the sakuras? they're still there.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

Still sakuras there? Hasn't it been like an hour atleast? Man I'd buy more if I had the bells.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 21, 2019)

i'm pretty sure it's been more than an hour. i guess people are too busy with the easter event to check the shop.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2019)

been a couple hours now, I believe


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 21, 2019)

just bought one


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 21, 2019)

Fshfshfshfhs if I could grind so many bells to get a full 6 lineup. Not gonna happen in one day thou.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Fshfshfshfhs if I could grind so many bells to get a full 6 lineup. Not gonna happen in one day thou.



Yeah stella, me too


----------

